# Algonquin Park.



## zombiesniper (Apr 7, 2017)

So around the first week of May is a great time to get Fox and Moose photos in Algonquin.

Myself and Jr are heading up to Algonquin on the 6th of May to meet up with @symplybarb and are inviting other TPF members to come on out and meet up with us.

In the next couple of days I'll post location and time of the meet.

Looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## BrentC (Apr 7, 2017)

Hopefully I'll be there.


----------



## baturn (Apr 7, 2017)

Wish I lived close by. My plan for this summer is a road trip through all the National Parks in BC Alberta and up into the Yukon.


----------



## pjaye (Apr 7, 2017)

Please note this is my traditional birthday celebration in Algonquin and I expect a TON of presents.... kidding. 

I'd love to meet up with some people from the board and finally put faces to names. Brent, hopefully you can make it!

Please note, that the *free* park pass that was offered this year, does not cover Algonquin, which is a Provincial park. They are having a huge issue with people not realizing that and getting pissed that they have to pay. 

Day pass is $20/vehicle. Needed since we do intend to stop on the highway to hopefully photograph some animals.


----------



## pjaye (Apr 7, 2017)

baturn said:


> Wish I lived close by. My plan for this summer is a road trip through all the National Parks in BC Alberta and up into the Yukon.



I'm jealous. I hope you succeed in your plan and I look forward to seeing some awesome pictures.


----------



## zombiesniper (Apr 7, 2017)

Good info Barb. I should have added that.

Yes BrentC we hope to see you there.
baturn, good luck and hope you get to see some beautiful sights.


----------



## zombiesniper (May 1, 2017)

Okay seeing as it is less than a week away, here a little update on time and location to meet.

We will be meeting at the west gate with a target time of 08:00am.


----------



## limr (May 1, 2017)

Wish I were closer, too. NY even shares a border with Ontario, but alas, it's still too far away


----------



## pjaye (May 1, 2017)

limr said:


> Wish I were closer, too. NY even shares a border with Ontario, but alas, it's still too far away



 I wish you were closer too.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (May 1, 2017)

symplybarb said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Wish I were closer, too. NY even shares a border with Ontario, but alas, it's still too far away
> ...


It will be nice to see you in algonquin barb!


----------



## ronlane (May 1, 2017)

Sounds like a great time. I'll be heading south this week for a trip to the Orlando area. Have fun and stay safe.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (May 1, 2017)

ronlane said:


> Sounds like a great time. I'll be heading south this week for a trip to the Orlando area. Have fun and stay safe.


have fun as well and stay safe as well we will be safe this will be our first time going there but if there are moose Symplybarb i think knows the signs to tell when a moose is getting aggitated


----------



## ronlane (May 1, 2017)

That's a good thing, lol. But remember, it's just like bears. You don't have the beat the entire group to safety, but you can't be last.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (May 1, 2017)

ronlane said:


> That's a good thing, lol. But remember, it's just like bears. You don't have the beat the entire group to safety, but you can't be last.


Yeah but with moose i dont think we will be getting all that close as i will be using mostly the 400mm prime canon and my dad will use the 500 prime canon but we will most likely use other lenses


----------

